# Films on tv you HAVE to watch, even if you already own them



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't be the only one that has this, white men can't jump is on now, seen it a million times, have it on dvd, but I'm still up watching it, has me laughing right from the intro music. Snatch is another. So what about you?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Godfather, Scarface, Robocop ( original, ) Predator, Most Seagal stuff. Rather too many to list to be fair.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Fast and furious, any of them


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Total Recall seems to be on the TV every few weeks and I still find myself staying up late watching it again and again.

Been a long time since Trainspotting has been on.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rounders


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Home alone & the goonies


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

godfather for sure
predator 
usaul suspects


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Shoreshank redemption


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

shawshank , great escape, die hard, lethal weapon,


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Roadhouse.
Snatch.
Pulp Fiction.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

All of the above, plus Airplane! and the Naked Gun films. Never tire of The Terminal either.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Italian Job (original version)
Escape to Victory
Dirty Harry


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Blazing Saddles. Saw it loads but cracks me up every time


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

N16k_W said:


> Blazing Saddles. Saw it loads but cracks me up every time


Class, fart scene is awesome.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Back to the future


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Star Wars I through VI

Hitman

Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

To name a few: 
Alien (all of them)
I Robot
Kill Bill 1+2
Planet of the Apes (originals)
The Terminator (all)


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

7 samurai or any kurosawa movis

robocop all awful !


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ferris Burller's Day Off

Dude, where's my car?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think everyone is a sucker for 
Gladiator


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Goodfellas 
The Green Mile
Shawshank Redemption 

Never take the time to watch the DVD's but will always watch if on the television


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Demolition man


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Big Buffer said:


> Demolition man


What seems to be your boggle?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Goodies ferris buller, 007, black hawk down, Italian job - the list is endless !


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Pulp Fiction
Ronin
Dumb and Dumber
From Dusk till Dawn


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Only one and every time over 25 times now and thats the John Carpenter...

The Thing.​


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

con air, 
us marshals


that film where Richard gear as a doctor tries to clear his name after his wife is murdered


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The Thing 
The Green Mile


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

goonies , goodfellas


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Snatch, lock stock, die hard 1 and 3, pulp fiction, casino and all of the lethal weapons


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

crocodile Dundee,just for the water filling scene

Superbad


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Let me see...

Blade Runner
The Thing
Citizen Kane
Paths of Glory (in fact any Stanley Kubrick film)
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
The French Connection I and II
Godfather Trilogy
The Searchers
The Wild Bunch (in fact any Sam Peckinpah film)
The Great Escape
Trainspotting
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


... to name a few.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, when was the last time you saw a Sam Peckinpah film on the tv?


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaws or any of the Bourne films...

If they're on the telly - I have to watch them!


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

The 39 Steps


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Just out of curiosity, when was the last time you saw a Sam Peckinpah film on the tv?


Ohh - now you have me, it was absolutely ages ago!

IIRC Straw Dogs (i.e. the 1971 version) was on Sky a few years ago. In terms of mainstream TV, the last time I saw The Wild Bunch, I think, was on BBC 2.

Unfortunately, none of the stations show much (if indeed any) Peckinpah these days, which is such a shame.

If you remember Alex Cox' Moviedrome series, it was really good for cult films! :thumb:

Cox was a big fan of Peckinpah too.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

smoky and the bandit


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

The Pianist....


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Point Break.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dune.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

The Keep.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Apocalypse Now
Any of the Bourne films
Ronnin


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Goodfellas
Casino
Jaws
Full Metal Jacket
The Mummy (all of them)
Any of the James Bond films
Lock Stock & 2 smoking Barrells
Snatch
Any of the Bruce lee films (especially Game of Death & Enter the Dragon)


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

The carry ons, love em!:wave:


----------

